# Rough opening for bi-fold doors



## DangerMouse

if you know the brand of the doors, google that to see if you can find their website for install directions. 
hardware=track and screws? i'd GUESS the track length should tell you the width. if the track fits, the doors should too?

DM


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Bi fold doors are gnereally labeled according to the actual "finished" space. Example: a 24" bifold, will fit into a 24" space, with about 1/4" or so to spare.

What you first may want to consider is actually your "Finished Opening", when it comes to laying out the space needed for a bifold door arrangement.

If you are planning on installing jambs around the area, then you need to account for the additional 3/4" + 3/4" of jamb thickness (3/4" on each side). So the rough opening (framed opening) would be equal the 24" + 24" (2 bi-fold doors) + 3/4" + 3/4" (Each side's Jamb) = 49-1/2" For the rough opening. If you are planning on doing a sheetrock wrapped opening with corner bead, you would allow for 1/2" + 1/2" of sheetrock. But then add for the corner bead that protrudes out from 1/8" to 1/4" more on each side. So either way, you may want to account for the additional 1-1/2" of needed space to figure your total R.O.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Example:


----------



## skymaster

Basically all interior doors EXCEPT FOR SLIDERS will be plus 2" in both width and height for the RO. As in a 48" door will require a ro of 50 x 82


----------



## DCCook

*Much thanks...*

Thanks for your help. We had to take another trip to Lowes (as with any project we start) but we should be able to finish the door tomorrow and move on the laying the flooring.


----------



## bpacsuta

DCCook said:


> My husband and I are about in the process of opening up a closet and hanging bi-fold doors. We have already opened up the wall and decided on using (2) 24" bifold doors. Of course the doors we bought come with all the hardware and NO INSTRUCTIONS!
> My questions is this...Does anyone know what is the necessary rough opening for this project?
> I would really appreciate any suggestions.
> Thanks
> DCCook



try this link

http://daveosborne.com/dave/questions/renosfinishing18.php


----------

